#  Ernährung >   Salz ist besser als sein Ruf >

## StarBuG

Aus Stern Online: 
Salz ist besser als sein Ruf 
Jahrzehntelang haben sich Bluthochdruck-Patienten mit fadem, salzarmem Essen gequält - womöglich umsonst: Viele Experten glauben, dass Salzverzicht bei Bluthochdruck kaum hilft. 
Jahrelang haben Ärzte Menschen mit Bluthochdruck zu kochsalzarmer Ernährung geraten. Doch der Effekt dieser Maßnahme ist Experten zufolge eher gering: "Nur bei Patienten, die empfindlich auf Salz reagieren, sinkt dadurch der Blutdruck", sagt Ingomar-Werner Franz, leitender Arzt der Reha-Klinik Wehrawald in Todtmoos im Schwarzwald. Das sei etwa bei jedem zweiten Betroffenen der Fall. Und auch bei diesen bringe Kochsalzreduktion relativ wenig. Wichtiger sei eine gesunde Ernährung. 
Ähnlich sieht das Ingo Füsgen, Professor für Geriatrie an der Universität Witten/Herdecke. Er warnt zudem davor, dass eine kochsalzarme Diät bei Senioren zu einem gefährlichen Natriummangel führen könne. 
Bei Bluthochdruck hilft Abnehmen
Die Empfehlung, bei Bluthochdruck (Hypertonie) wenig Salz zu essen, stammt Füsgen zufolge aus den 50er Jahren. "Man entdeckte damals, dass ein Indianerstamm in Brasilien sich völlig salzfrei ernährte und Bluthochdruck dort überhaupt nicht vorkam", berichtet er. Aus dieser Feststellung leiteten Forscher die These ab, dass Salzverzicht den Blutdruck senkt.  [Weiter lesen...]

----------


## Sarah

Hallo StarBug, 
seit einiger Zeit befasse ich mich mit der Urkosternährung von Franz Konz. 
Vieles was er schreibt scheint mir sehr logisch zu sein. 
Er sagt in Bezug auf Salz, dass es eine Sucht ist, genau wie das Verlangen nach Zucker.
Es fällt mir als Nichtmediziner und Autodidakt natürlich schwer, bei vielen unterschiedlichen Ansichten für ein ja oder nein zu plädieren. Ich habe daher einen Selbstversuch gestartet.
Seit ca. 1 Jahr versuche ich mich mit meiner Ernährung so gut es geht nach Franz Konz zu richten. Es ist nicht einfach und manches Mal habe ich nicht die Willenskraft alles ganz konsequent durchzuhalten. Von Rückfällen bleibe ich leider nicht verschont.
Insgesamt kann ich allerdings sagen, dass sich vieles im Körper enorm verbessert hat. 
Wohlgefühl, Verdauung, keine Gelenkschmerzen und Entzündungen mehr, der Körper ist kaum noch im übersäuerten Zustand. Meinem Körper hat es sehr gut getan auf Salz zu verzichten und es fällt mir auch nicht mehr schwer. Im Gegenteil, von Salz wird mir inzwischen schlecht. http://www.aqapur.de/imgserver/uploa...es/Medicus.pdf 
Liebe Grüße von
Sarah

----------


## michmay

Hallo Sarah, 
ich denke aber nicht, dass diese Methode bei jedem so gut anschlägt. Salz ist lebenswichtig für unseren Körper, alleine für den Wasserhaushalt, die Verdauung und die Knochen. Außerdem benötigt der Körper Salz zum Ausgleich des Verlustes, gerade bei der Hitze momentan. Und Patienten, die an der Schilddrüse erkrankt sind, sind besonders auf Salz angewiesen. 
Ist aber schon interessant zu erfahren, dass es Menschen gibt, deren Körper auf den Salzentzug auch positiv reagieren... 
Micha

----------


## Lilly

Hallo ihr zwei
Naja...dass das mit dem Salz nicht hinhaut, weiß man ja inzwischen, das ganze auf die Beobachtung eines salzfrei essenden Indianerstammes zu stützen ist schon richtig unseriös...denn die Indianer leben auch auf andern Ebenen viel gesünder, stressfreier.... 
Wenn die These stimmen würde, dann hätte ich einen Blutdruck, der so hoch wäre, daß er jedes Messgerät sprengen würde.
Mir wird immer geraten, extra viel Salz zu essen, eine Prise Salz in jedes Glas Wasser zu tun, das ich trinke usw...nur um meinen Blutdruck hochzukriegen...aber es hilft nichts, außer daß mir der Appetit langsam vergeht....so verliebt kann ich gar nicht sein, wie ich mir das Essen versalze....  :Grin:  
Ich denke, daß eine Ernährung, die auf Ge- und Verboten aufgebaut ist, kann langfristig nicht funktionieren, denn wer lässt sich schon gern was verbieten :Huh?: 
Besser wäre es, schon im Kindergarten und weiterhin in der Schule eine vernünftige Gesundheitserziehung und ERnährungserziehung zu veranstalten. Kinder müssen wieder lernen auf ihren Körper zu hören, dazu gehören auch die Eltern in die Pflicht genommen, daß sie nicht die Kinder mit Süßigkeiten belohnen usw...
Zucker ist ja heute auch bekannt als Suchtmittel...ich kenne eine Menge Leute, die arge Entzugserscheinungen hatten, als sie den Zucker ganz wegliessen.... 
ABer mit Zwang funktioniert halt alles nicht...oder zumindest nur für einen bemessenen Zeitraum...
Es muss wirklich ein Umdenken stattfinden, vom Säugling schon angefangen....

----------


## Monsti

Hallo zusammen, 
aufgrund ca. 3 m fehlenden Gedärms *muss* ich alles ordentlich salzen, ansonsten würde ich trotz vielen Trinkens in Windeseile austrocknen. Es ist auch ein uralter Trick der hiesigen Bergsteiger, zusätzlich zu Getränken auch einen Salzstreuer in den Rucksack zu tun, um den Salzverlust beim verstärkten Schwitzen zu kompensieren. Jeder, der schon mal in einer der trockenheißen Wüsten dieser Erde war, weiß, wieviel Salz dem Körper bereits nach wenigen Stunden im Freien verloren geht. Man schüttelt sein T-shirt aus und hinterlässt ein kleines Salzhäufchen. Jeder, der schon mal an deutlichem Kalium- oder Natriummangel litt, weiß, wie besch*** es einem dabei geht. Ohne Salz kein Leben. Aber es ist wie bei so vielem: Es ist eine Frage der Dosis. 
Grüßle von
Angie

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi
Hast du auch ein vermehrtes Bedürfnis nach Salz oder steuerst du das über den Kopf? 
Ich spüre meistens, was mein Körper braucht, was aber noch lange nicht heißt, daß ich es ihm auch zuführe...grins...aber ich arbeite daran...  :Grin:

----------


## Sarah

Hallo Lilly, 
da bin ich auch immer hin - und hergerissen, ob ich auf die Bedürfnisse des Körpers hören soll.
Das Bedürfnis eines Alkoholikers sagt aber auch, ich brauche Alkohol. Was zeigt, dass es nicht immer sinnvoll ist auf diese Bedürfnisse zu hören. 
Wie gesagt, ich möchte jetzt niemand unbedingt raten auf Salz zu verzichten. Mir persönlich hat es sehr gut getan und es sind keine Anzeichen vorhanden, dass es dem Wasserhaushalt des Körpers geschadet hat. Es ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall, Wasseransammlungen und Stauungen in den Beinen sind gänzlich verschwunden. 
Liebe Grüße von
Sarah

----------


## michmay

@Sarah: Weiß Dein Hausarzt über Deine umgestellte Ernährung bescheid und wenn ja, was sagt er dazu? 
Liebe Grüße,
Micha

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Sarah
Wie sieht denn deine Ernährung nun genau aus?
Bist du sehr streng mit dir oder gehst du schon mal essen?

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Lilly, 
ohne ordentliche Salzzufuhr geht es mir in allerkürzester Zeit so sch***, dass ich im Spital lande. Ich trinke täglich an die 4 l, salze jede Speise extra gut, brauche aber dennoch täglich mindestens einen halben Liter Elektrolyt-Infusion (z.Zt. 1 l), um wenigstens auf 1 l Harn zu kommen und kreislauf- und kräftemäßig auf der Höhe zu sein. 
Natürlich sagt mir mein Körper, was ich brauche! Spätestens dann, wenn ich aufgrund von erheblichem Kalium-Mangel mal wieder wie eine 100jährige die Stiege hochschleiche, weil die Pumpe streikt, ich ständig Krämpfe habe und mein Blutdruck bei 80 : 45 herumkrepelt. 
Gerade gut elektrolytversorgte Grüße von
Angie  :Zwinker:

----------


## Ulrike

Jeden Tag eine Infusion??  :Peinlichkeit:   :Sad: 
Dann hat man Dir wahrscheinlich einen Portkatheter gelegt? 
Liebe Angie, ich wünsche Dir einen möglichst beschwerdefreien Sommer! [img width=70 height=55]http://www.cosgan.de/images/more/flowers/008.GIF[/img]  
Liebe Grüße,
Ulrike

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Ulrike, 
mein Port-Katheter Nr. 4 innerhalb von 2,5 Jahren musste Anfang Juli wegen einer eitrigen Infektion raus. Bis die offen gelassene Wunde zugeheilt ist (hoffentlich bald!!!), halte ich mich mit Venflons an den unmöglichsten Stellen über Wasser. Wenn ich Glück habe, kann ich mir schon in einer Woche einen neuen Port (dieses Mal auf der anderen Seite) einbauen lassen. Ich kann's kaum erwarten, ist echt praktisch so ein Teil.  :m_yes:  
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Ulrike

Hallo Angie! 
Soviel steht für mich inzwischen fest: ein Ileostoma ist nichts für Zimperliche und Wehleidige.  :Sad: 
Venenverweilkanülen kann ich absolut nicht leiden. : :Smiley:  Zum Glück hatte ich schon länger keine mehr im Arm stecken, weil ich seit einem dreiviertel Jahr schubfrei bin und daher in dieser Zeit auch keine Cortison-Stoßtherapien (= 1 g Cortison über 3 oder 5 Tage per Infusion) gebraucht habe.  :dance_clap_leg_up: 
Vor einem Port gruselt's mich auch, allerdings lese ich immer wieder, daß man ihn nicht spürt und daß er sehr praktisch ist. Aber wahrscheinlich beschert er einem ziemlich viele Narben am Arm, da es doch immer wieder zu Komplikationen (Vereiterung etc.) kommt und er herausgenommen bzw. ausgewechselt werden muß.  :Huh?:  
Ich hoffe, Deine Wunde heilt bald, damit die Infusionen für Dich wieder einfacher werden. *daumendrück*  :f_05blow_kiss:  
Liebe Grüße aus dem Steirerlandl
von
Ulrike

----------


## Monsti

Servus, liebe Ulrike, 
danke für Deine Wünsche!  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Die übliche Position eines Port-Katheters ist übrigens der Bereich unterhalb des rechten Schlüsselbeins. Ist dort alles zu sehr vernarbt, kommt die linke Seite dran. An den Armen oder am Bauch geht zwar auch, doch macht man das eigentlich nur im absoluten Notfall. 
Stimmt, so einen Port spürt man so gut wie nicht, zumindest wenn er ruht. Bei liegender Nadel sind z.B. Sicherheitsgurte im Auto oder die Träger von Latzhosen bzw. Badeanzügen unangenehm bis schmerzhaft. Leider liegt die Nadel bei mir *immer*. 
Liebe Grüße aus dem Tirolerland ins Steirerland
von Angie

----------


## chaosbarthi

@Ulrike,
es gibt mit Sicherheit auch zimperliche Ileostomaträger  :Smiley:  und nicht jeder hat einen Port wie Monsti. Das gehört nicht zwingend dazu... So bin ich mit meinem Ileo z.B. sehr viel weniger eingeschränkt als Angie, die ja trotzdem noch durch die tiroler Alpen kraxelt  :Grin:  . 
Was ich aber eigentlich sagen wollte: Wenn dir etwas Schlimmes widerfährt, wächst du zumeist mit den Aufgaben und Anforderungen, die an dich und dein Leben gestellt werden. Was dir vorher als undenkbar, nie möglich und nicht leistbar erschien, geht auf einmal und du wunderst dich in dem Moment nicht einmal darüber... 
@Monsti und @all:
Ich entwässere dank Ileo auch schneller als vorher, aber bei weitem nicht so stark wie du, Angie. Wenn ich zu wenig trinke, merke ich es immer sofort daran, dass mir die Zunge am Gaumen klebt und als Nächstes bekomme ich Kopfschmerzen und fühle mich schlapp. Was im Vergleich mit Angie merkwürdig ist: Ich benötige irgendwie weniger Salz als vor der Stomaanlage. Vorher hätte ich Salz aus der hohlen Hand verkosten können, jetzt wird mir schlecht davon... *nichtweißwieso* *merkwürdigist*   :Smiley:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## Monsti

Hi chaos, 
da hast Du Recht: Ein Ileostoma erfordert keineswegs automatisch einen permanenten zentralen Venenzugang. Ich hab' halt das Pech, dass mein Rest-Dünndarm bisher nicht kapiert hat, dass er gefälligst mehr Flüssigkeit den Nieren zuzuführen hat. Vielleicht kommt das ja noch irgendwann *schwerhoffentu*. 
Das mit Deinem verminderten Salzbedürfnis seit der Stomaanlage, finde ich wirklich interessant. Zeigt mal wieder, dass wir keine Maschinen, sondern ganz unterschiedlich reagierende Individuen sind ...  :emot22_thinking:  
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi
Ja, es sind wirklich nicht alle gleich, und ein Körper braucht auch Zeit, um sich zu regulieren und so an die veränderte Situation anzupassen.
Meine Älteste hat vom Säuglingsalter an ein Ileostoma, damals beließ man gerade mal die 30 cm Ileum, die es zum Überleben brauchte.( das restliche Ileum, das Colon und der Enddarm wurden entfernt und hinten wurde sie zugenäht) ..naja...es dauerte fast 7 Jahre, bis sich der Körper halbwegs stabilisiert hatte, ständig Durchfälle mit Koma usw....
Ein Port hatte sie ständig..war auch ein Chaos, wenn es einen neuen brauchte...WOHIN denn noch, hieß es immer....  :Huh?: 
Dann irgendwann hatte sich aber der Körper wirklich dran gewöhnt, keiner hat mehr dran geglaubt, es hieß, sie müsse mit diesen Durchfällen leben..und das war kein Spaß mehr, laufend lief der Beutel voll, oft platzte er, was in der Schule sehr schlimm war, weil das innerhalb von 1-2 Minuten passierte, damals waren das noch die riesigen Beutel, die gingen ihr fast bis zum Knie, ich glaub, die gibts heute gar nicht mehr (sie ist fast 30 jetzt). 
Sie ist ja auch mit der Zeit vernünftiger geworden, schaut drauf, was sie verträgt und was nicht, als Kind und Jugendliche war ihr das egal, z.b. auf Nüsse reagierte sie ganz heftig, in Sekunden kippte sie total um und war dann oft lange bewußtlos...
Nachts bekam sie immer noch Astronautenkost über eine PEG-Sonde, damit sie halbwegs das Gewicht halten konnte.
Und was war ihr Lieblingsessen :Huh?:  HANUTA!!!ich krieg schon die Krise, wenn ich die nur im Regal liegen sehe...heute noch...das war immer schlimm... 
heute hat sie ganz normalen Stuhl, kaum noch Durchfälle, sie muss halt wirklich schauen, was sie verträgt, also mit Essengehen, das ist immer noch ein Risiko, weil man ja nie genau weiß, was da alles drin ist. 
Und sie braucht auch weniger Salz, früher ist sie mir fast in den Salzstreuer gekrochen...jetzt mag sie es lieber fad....für mich zuwenig Salz....grins...
naja, war aber ne harte Zeit, bis es soweit war.

----------


## Monsti

Danke Lilly, das stärkt doch meinen Optimismus immens! Allerdings sehe ich (bin Realistin), dass auch das Alter eine gewisse Rolle spielt. Im jugendlichen Jahren reguliert sich vieles noch erstaunlich gut. Ich bin aber 50 und jenseits der Wechseljahre. Ich fürchte, ich muss mich etwas länger gedulden ... 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## michmay

Durchhalten Angie, Durchhalten...und positiv Denken, auch wenns manchmal schwer fällt....  :Zwinker:

----------


## Monsti

Ja logo, Durchhalten können ist eine meiner besten Disziplinen!  :Grin:  Ich mach eh das Beste aus dem ganzen Mist. Ich möchte ja auch net klagen, sondern nur bestätigen, dass Salz absolut lebensnotwendig ist. 
Danke Dir und liebe Grüße!
Angie

----------


## michmay

Neee, als "klagen" würde ich Deine Beiträge auch nicht bezeichnen, im Gegenteil, ich finde sie immer wieder aufs neue beeindruckend, wenn Du berichtest, wie Du mit Deiner Krankheit klar kommst. 
Also ich ziehe meinen Hut davor, ganz ehrlich! Du bist eine starke Frau!  :Zwinker:  
Micha

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi
Ich kann mich den Worten von Micha(2) nur anschließen.
Ich finde es auch bewundernswert, wie du damit umgehst, sicherlich ist es oft nicht leicht und einfach zum Davonlaufen....  :Zwinker:  
Ich denke auch, daß es mit den Jahren länger dauert, aber unser Körper hat eine erstaunliche Regenerationsfähigkeit und das positive Denken unterstützt den Selbstheilungs- und Anpassungsprozess ganz enorm. 
Ich bin sicher, daß du das hinkriegst!! 
Es ist enorm, wie gut du nach dieser doch relativen kurzen Zeit damit zurechtkommst. 
Ein Bekannter von mir bekam an WEihnachten ein Ileostoma aufgrund von Abszessbildungen, aber nur zum Ruhigstellen, jetzt im Juli ist er wieder zurückverlegt worden.
Obwohl er seit März wieder arbeitsfähig war, hat er sich bis zur OP immer wieder krankschreiben lassen. 
Er hat sich in seine Wohnung verkrochen, hat niemanden reingelassen und sich völlig abgeschottet, am telefon jammerte er nur über seine Misere...er kam aus diesem Zustand einfach nicht raus, man konnte tun und sagen, was man wollte... 
Nach der Rückverlegung ist er wie immer, ist schon nach drei Wochen wieder zur Arbeit...auf der andern Seite sind die Menschen alle verschieden, man kann nicht einem depressiv gestimnten und pessimistischen Menschen überstülpen, er solle ab jetzt optimistisch sein und positiv in die Welt schauen, das funktioniert nicht.
hat schon was mit dem Grundwesen zu tun.

----------


## Sarah

Hallo,
@ Lichtenberg 
in der nächsten Zeit habe ich bei einem Umweltmediziner einen Termin, da werden dann auch solche Parameter, wie Mineralstoff-, Spurenelemente u. Vitaminhaushalt untersucht.
Ich denke falls meine Salzarme Ernährung negative Auswirkungen hätte, würde es sich bestimmt in den Werten zeigen. 
@ Lilly, 
also in Restaurants esse ich schon lange nicht mehr, allein wegen der vielen Lebensmittelzusatzstoffe. Irgengwelche denaturierte Kost auch nicht.
Ich esse wirklich nur vom Biobauern und aus dem Garten. 
@ Monsti,
über Wundheilung hatte ich einen Bericht in der Sendung "nano" gesehen. 
Da bei krebserkrankten Kindern Wunden auch schlecht geheit sind. hat ein Arzt einen Versuch mit einer speziell hergestellten Honigsalbe gestartet und tolle Erfolge erziehlt. 
Leider weis ich das genaue Datum der Sendung nicht mehr.
Wie es der Zufall will stand über dieses Thema ein Artikel in der Welt am Sonntag.  

> "Honig statt Antibiotikum"
> Über außerordentliche Erfolge mit Honig als Desinfektionsmittel bei Verletzungen berichtet Arne Simon von der Bonner Universitäts-Kinderklinik. Seit Jahren sammelt der Mediziner über Behandlungen mit dem sogenannten Medihoney Daten. Chronische Wunden bei krebskranken Kindern , die oft über Jahre auf keine Behandlung ansprachen, heilten mit Honigverbänden innerhalb von Wochen.
> Universität Bonn

 Liebe Mosti, vielleicht wäre es ja eine Alternative. 
Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls alles Gute. 
zu dem Thema Salz noch folgendes zum nachdenken was Konz scbreibt.  

> In unserem Körper und in der Nahrung befinden sich Mineralsalze , wie z. B. Natrium, Kalium , Kalzium - und Magnesiumsalze. Die toxische Verbindung Natriumclorid . meist als Kochsalz bezeichnet kommt nur in den Zellen vor, wenn man sich mit salzhaltiger Kost ernährt. Bei Menschen , die sich mit der Urkost ernähren, wird es nicht festgestellt. Ich behaupte unser Körper kann den Nährstoff Natrium nicht aus dem Kochsalz lösen. Jedenfalls war das von der Natur aus milllionen Jahre nicht vorgesehen. Er versucht daher, den giftigen Stoff Salz ständig loszuwerden. Über die Nieren gelingt ihm dies nur schwer und er versucht daher es im Gewebe und den Körpersäften abzulagern oder fordert ständig Wassser zu seiner Verdünnung, weil Salz hydrophil wirkt. Der Grund weil man davon durstig wird. Außerdem versucht es der Körper über Schwitzen durch die Haut loszuwerden.

 Konz lebt nach eigenen Angaben seit 30 Jahren salzfrei und erfreut sich bester Gesundheit. 
Viele Grüße von Sarah

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Sarah
Das klingt einleuchtend, was er da schreibt. 
Aber so ganz ohne Salz könnte ich es mir gar nicht vorstellen.
Ich würze schon sehr sehr viel mit frischen Kräutern, aber ohne Salz fehlt mir immer etwas. 
Hast du dich mit der Zeit dran gewöhnt? 
Daß du nicht mehr essen gehst, finde ich schade, Essen hat ja auch viel mit Kommunikation zu tun. Sich mit Freunden treffen, mal nicht selbst kochen zu müssen, sich bedienen lassen usw...oder gar ein wunderschönes Candle-Light-Dinner in einem schönen Restaurant...das möchte ich nicht missen...würde mir schwerfallen, da drauf zu verzichten...

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Sarah, 
ein gesunder Mensch, der viel Gemüse und Obst zu sich nimmt, wird zweifellos mit vielen lebensnotwendigen Mineralien und Spurenelementen versorgt - außer mit Natrium, von dem ein Erwachsener zwischen 300-350 mg täglich braucht. Ohne regelmäßige Zufuhr von NaCl ist kein Überleben möglich. Auch Herr Konz benötigt dieses Mineral und nimmt es auch zu sich - sonst gäbe es ihn nämlich längt nicht mehr. 
Liebe Grüße von
Angie

----------


## michmay

> Ich denke falls meine Salzarme Ernährung negative Auswirkungen hätte, würde es sich bestimmt in den Werten zeigen

 Auf alle Fälle!  :Grin:  Melde Dich mal, wenn die Werte da sind, würde mich interessieren.....  :Zwinker:

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Angi   

> viel Gemüse und Obst zu sich nimmt, wird zweifellos mit vielen lebensnotwendigen Mineralien und Spurenelementen versorgt

 das stimmt leider nicht mehr, denn unser Obst und gemüse enthält 85% weniger Vitamine und Mineralien als noch vor 20 Jahren, durch die Böden, die ausgelaugt sind, keine Ruhe mehr bekommen, sich nicht mehr regenerieren können, wie früher. Es wird einfach nur noch auf Teufel komm raus angebaut... 
Ohne Nahrungsergänzungsmittel kommt man nicht mehr auf die nötige Dosis von Mineralien usw....leider...  :Angry:

----------


## StarBuG

Woher hast du diese Zahlen?
Ist das eine Schätzung von dir oder wissenschaftlich belegt?

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Lilly, 
das mag für industriell hergestellte Lebensmittel zutreffen. Aber kein Mensch ist dazu gezwungen, sich dieses Zeug einzuverleiben. Selbst wenn man in der Großstadt lebt, erhält man biologisch hergestellte Erzeugnisse. Sie sind meistens etwas teurer, aber der eigenen Gesundheit zuliebe, sollte einem der etwas höhere Preis doch nichts ausmachen, oder? Ich bin finanziell nicht üppig bestückt, aber an der Ernährung spare ich niemals. Zum Glück bin ich im Besitz eines eigenen Gartens, da weiß ich ganz genau, was ich esse. 100%ig chemielos nämlich. 
Dass das Gros der heutigen Nahrungsmittel nur noch einen Bruchteil der Inhaltsstoffe von früher haben soll, ist ein Märchen und das Werbeargument von Strukturvertrieblern von total überflüssigen und maßlos überteuerten Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln. Da ist man bei den wesentlich moderateren Preisen der Biobauernprodukte wirklich um einiges besser bedient. Noch besser, aber nicht immer möglich: der eigene Garten. Ist aber so herrlich bequem, sich die orangenen und grünen Kapseln von z.B. JuicePlus runterzukippen ... 
Sorry, mein Beitrag ist ein bisserl provozierend formuliert - soll nur zum Nachdenken anregen. 
Liebe Grüße und gute Nacht allerseits!
Angie

----------


## Lilly

Hallo Michael
Das habe ich neulich erst gelesen, da war ein Vergleich dabei, wo 1990 schon 70% weniger Vitamine usw. im Gemüse drin waren und eben 2005 waren es eben 85% weniger als vor 20 Jahren. 
Ich meine, es hätte in dem Apotheken-Blättchen gestanden.
Jedenfalls hat es mich schon erschreckt, denn ich bin so gar nicht für Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, zumal die hier alle chemisch hergestellt sind und auch völlig überteuert. 
Aber es lässt sich auch gut vorstellen, denn unsere Landwirtschaft ist ziemlich auf den Hund gekommen. Die Böden sind überdüngt, übersäuert, ausgelaugt...da kann nichts mehr gescheites bei rumkommen...von daher ist es eigentlich gar nicht verwunderlich. 
Was mir persönlich aufgefallen ist, von normalen Gemüse muss ich die dreifache Menge essen um genauso satt zu werden, wie wenn ich Biogemüse esse... 
liebe Angi
im Prinzip hast du recht, aber Bio-Gemüse ist hier sehr viel teurer, ich kann es mir nicht leisten, alle paar Monate gönn ich es mir mal, zumal es das jetzt hier auch bei Aldi (beu euch Hofer) gibt. Ich spare auch nicht an der Ernährung, aber ich habe nicht mal 100 Euro im Monat für Essen, da ich nur eine Mini-Rente bekomme und meine Therapien alle voll selbst zahlen muss.  
das habe ich grade gefunden aus einem Info-Blatt von meiner früheren Ärztin, zw. ihrer Ernährungsberaterin: 
 Kann man sich heutzutage noch gesund ernähren?
Haben sich unsere Nahrungsmittel im Laufe der letzten Jahrzehnte so stark verändert, und stimmt es wenn ältere Patienten über Geschmacksveränderungen bei Obst und Gemüse klagen? Ist ein Apfel eigentlich noch vergleichbar mit einem Apfel den unsere Eltern und Großeltern gegessen haben?
Genau mit dieser Frage haben sich bereits viele Studien auseinander gesetzt. Die Forscherin Anne-Marie Mayer zeigte in einer Studie eine signifikante Reduktion der Spurenelemente (Na, K, Ca, Mg, P, Fe, Cu, Zn) in Lebensmitteln von 1930 bis 1980. Der Ernährungswissenschafter David Thomas kam auf noch genauere Ergebnisse, er postulierte zum Beispiel bei Spinat einen 50% Verlust an Eisen, und bei Karotten einen 75% Verlust an Magnesium. Andere Studien brachten vergleichbare Ergebnisse für Vitamine.  
Gesunde Ernährung ist möglich
Die richtige Auswahl der Nahrungsprodukte ist ein wichtiger Schritt zur Erhaltung unserer Gesundheit. Studien die den Nährstoffverlust unserer Nahrung anprangern sind zum Teil richtig, aber man muss immer bedenken, dass die untersuchten Obst und Gemüsesorten unter industriellen Vorbedingungen angebaut, unreif geerntet, gelagert und künstlich gereift werden.
Diese Nahrungsmittel haben ihre Schutzfunktion verloren und sind zu einem Großteil wertlos und nur eine schöne aber leere Hülle. Eine Auswahl von der Saison entsprechenden Obst und Gemüsesorten, die schonend angebaut und zubereitet werden, wären ein optimaler Schutz für unsere Gesundheit.
Die ursprünglichen Menschen ernährten sich vorwiegend von Fruchten, Fischen und Pflanzen mit hohem Ballaststoffgehalt. Sie war reich an Folsäure, ungesättigte Fettsäuren, Vitaminen und Spurenelementen. Unsere heutige westliche Ernährung besteht aus vorwiegend Fleisch, Fett (mehrfach ungesättigte Fettsäuren), sie ist Vitamin und Spurenelementarm. Die folgende Grafik zeigt nun den Unterschied der modernen zur ursprünglichen Ernährung.  
Warum hat sich aber unsere Nahrung so verändert und stimmt das überhaupt, ist die gesunde Karotte wirklich nur noch ein oranges Stäbchen ohne Nährwert? Allerdings wurden nur Supermarktprodukte untersucht, vielleicht stellen Bioprodukte ja einen Ausweg dar.
Besteht ein Unterschied zwischen normalen Obst oder Bioprodukten?
Dr. Hoffmann ein deutscher Kollege konnte einer Studie, die auch vom Bayerischen Verbraucherschutz-Ministerium gefördert wurde feststellen, dass die Herstellung und der Anbau von entscheidender Wirkung für die Inhaltsstoffe von Obst und Gemüse sind. Die Aufgabe von Vitaminen, Spurenelementen und sekundären Pflanzenstoffen sind von der Natur nicht als Hilfe für unsere Gesundheit, sondern als pflanzlicher Schutzschild gegen Stress, Umweltbelastungen und schädliche Mikroorganismen gedacht.
Je mehr die Pflanzen in der Wachstumsphase oder durch Lagerung verbrauchen, um so weniger haben wir auf den Teller. Dieser Schutzschild kann durch den Elektronengehalt der Nahrung bestimmt werden. Je mehr desto besser für uns als Verbraucher.
Diese Schutzfunktion der Nahrung wird auch als Ihre Reduktionsfähigkeit bezeichnet. Nahrung die diese Fähigkeit durch Anbau Lagerung oder künstliche Reifung verloren hat ist tot (elektronenarm), und belastet unseren Organismus zusätzlich.
Freie Radikale sind Giftstoffe die bei Stoffwechselabläufen im Körper entstehen, aber auch beim Sonnenbaden, durch Umweltgifte, Nikotin und Stress. Sie gelten als Gefäß- und Zell-Zerstörer, als Hauptverdächtige, wenn es um Krebs und sogar um das Älterwerden ganz allgemein geht.
Der Schutz vor Radikalen bedeutet daher laut den Erkenntnissen von Dr. Hoffmann Schutz vor so genannten Radikalerkrankungen wie Arteriosklerose, Gedächtnisschwund, Immunschwächen, Augenerkrankungen, Lungenfibrose, Lebererkrankungen, Morbus Parkinson, div. Krebserkrankungen und vermindern ein vorzeitiges Altern. Am Wirksamsten kann die Neutralisation der freien Radikalen durch eine elektronenreiche" Nahrung gefördert werden, also durch ein Nahrungsangebot, in welchem im Fließgleichgewicht der Redox-Systeme die reduzierten Formen, also die Elektronenreicheren, überwiegen.
Gesunde Ernährung ist möglich
Die richtige Auswahl der Nahrungsprodukte ist ein wichtiger Schritt zur Erhaltung unserer Gesundheit. Studien die den Nährstoffverlust unserer Nahrung anprangern sind zum Teil richtig, aber man muss immer bedenken, dass die untersuchten Obst und Gemüsesorten unter industriellen Vorbedingungen angebaut, unreif geerntet, gelagert und künstlich gereift werden.
Diese Nahrungsmittel haben ihre Schutzfunktion verloren und sind zu einem Großteil wertlos und nur eine schöne aber leere Hülle. Eine Auswahl von der Saison entsprechenden Obst und Gemüsesorten, die schonend angebaut und zubereitet werden, wären ein optimaler Schutz für unsere Gesundheit.
Die ursprünglichen Menschen ernährten sich vorwiegend von Fruchten, Fischen und Pflanzen mit hohem Ballaststoffgehalt. Sie war reich an Folsäure, ungesättigte Fettsäuren, Vitaminen und Spurenelementen. Unsere heutige westliche Ernährung besteht aus vorwiegend Fleisch, Fett (mehrfach ungesättigte Fettsäuren), sie ist Vitamin und Spurenelementarm. Die folgende Grafik zeigt nun den Unterschied der modernen zur ursprünglichen Ernährung.
Wie kann man seine Defizite feststellen?
Vollblutanalyse: Mit Hilfe dieser Untersuchung kann man exakt den intrazellulären Vitamin und Spurenelementhaushalt erkennen und Mangelerscheinungen gezielt ausgleichen. 
Fettsäurestatus: Omega-3 und Omega-6 Fettsäuren sind wesentliche Bestandteile von unseren Zellen und können nur durch die Nahrung aufgenommen werden. Ein Mangel führt zu Wachstums und Regenerationsschäden der Zellen. Mit Hilfe des Fettsäurestatus kann man den genauen Bedarf des Patienten feststellen und Erkrankungen z.B. (Herz-Kreislauf, chronische Entzündungen) vorbeugen. 
Immunologische Tests: Auch gesunde Ernährung kann krank machen. Mann unterscheidet Nahrungsmittelallergien von Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeiten. Nahrungsmittelallergien treten in der Regel sofort auf und werden von Patienten auch schnell erkannt. Symptome einer Nahrungsmittelunverträglichkeit zeigen sich bis zu 28 Tage später und sind daher wesentlich schwerer zu entdecken. Die folgen dieser Unverträglichkeit sind häufig chronische Entzündungen die Gelenke aber auch Organe betreffen können.
Wenn Patienten unter chronischen unspezifischen Beschwerden oder Schmerzen leiden oder aber auch Probleme bei der Gewichtsreduktion haben, sind immunologische Tests häufig der Schlüssel zum therapeutischen Erfolg.
Spurenelementmangelsymptome und Vitaminmangel: Vitamine und Spurenelemente sind die Lebenswichtigen Bausteine unseres Körpers. Eine unzureichende Versorgung führt zu Mangelerscheinungen und einer Vielzahl von Erkrankungen. Insbesondere Organe mit hoher Stoffwechselrate wie Herz, Gehirn, Magen-Darmtrakt und die Blutbildenden Gewebe des Knochenmarks sind besonders von einer guten Versorgung abhängig. Prinzipiell sind alle Stoffwechselvorgänge, Entzündungen und körpereigene Reperaturmechanismen von diesen Bausteinen abhängig.
Mangel an gesunden Fettsäuren:
·	Konzentrations-, Lern und Verhaltensstörungen bei Kindern. 
·	Allergische Reaktionen 
·	Depression 
·	Trockene Schuppige Haut, Ekzeme 
·	Herz-Kreislauferkrankungen (Bluthochdruck, Herzschwäche) 
·	Infektanfälligkeit 
·	Muskel und Nervenerkrankungen

----------

